

Review my startup: Realized - j5eb6ach
http://blog.newforge-tech.com/

======
rasmus4200
First off - good for you for trying something. Thanks awesome. Takes a lot of
guts and hard work to put something out there so hats off to you for that.

As far as feedback, I think the Take a Tour screen is begging for a picture or
something to show me at a glance how it works.

I would try to add more pictures to the site as it is currently all text (at
least what I saw). Even it is just a piggy bank or something - show me how I
am going to save money. Or make me feel the pain.

But I think a picture would really spruce things up.

Good job though. And good luck!

------
tansey
It seems like this is basically a web-based replacement for a spreadsheet. I
like the idea of tracking and timing things so as to minimize your capital
gains tax. It's not a problem I have in particular, so I can't specifically
speak to it being useful to me.

I like the site layout in general and the tour was very helpful.

Good luck. :)

------
j5eb6ach
One peril of cloud computing: an S3 outage is currently affecting Heroku, and
Realized is unavailable at the moment.

